# E-Tube



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to have my LBS update firmware for my Ultra 6870 Di2 system. My wife has a 6770 system, which they also upgraded every so often. Now I would like to do system checks, firmware updates, and customization on my own.

My understanding is that to do firmware upgrades on the 6770 system I need the SM-PCE-1 unit plus the etube software, but for firmware updates on the 6870 system I can use the software connected though my battery charger (SM-BCR2) into the external port on the junction box (SM-EW90 B). However, if I want to do any customization on either the 6770 or 6870 system, then I need the SM-PCE-1. I have already done some customization on the shifters and I am not sure I need to do any additional customization, but you never know. 

It looks as if to keep the firmware up to date on both systems I need the SM-PCE-1. Anyone use this etube and the SM PCE-1 or just the tube software connected through the battery charger for 6870 or 9070 units?


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know 6770 Di2. It appears that the SM-PCE-1 is needed for those older Di2 systems. See this page on Carleton Bale's site.

For the newer 6870 Di2, the included SM-BCR2 charger is all you need. 

I've used it to update my 6870 firmware, and set the long-press button to be "shift 3" instead of "shift all" cogs. With Shift-3, two long presses of the bottom buttons go: small ring and 3 cogs harder. Very nice for the base of a hill. Then at the top of the hill, two long presses of the top buttons: big ring and 3 easier cogs.

There's some shifting speed/response time settings, but I left that at the factory setting. I didn't see the need for faster rear shifts!

*Updates for 6770*
at the firmware download page, it seems that the last major release for 6770 systems was in 2014. There's one 2016 release, but it only mentions the SW-S705 shifter switch hardware (the extra mountable shifting buttons).

So your 6770 system probably won't need any more firmware updates. Anything new will be a specific fix or for hardware support, and probably won't apply to your wife's bike.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks ... very helpful. When I talked with the tech person at Shimano he indicated I needed the SM-PCE-1 for the 6870 to do anything more than firmware updates and that seemed at odds with what I have read elsewhere, so the question here. Thanks for the response, that helps and now I can update my system!


----------

